# Memorial Day Ride At Red Creek



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone else going to be there? We are going to have a group out there. We will be getting there on Friday and leaving on Monday.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Were all going. well be there friday. Gonna be wild


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't wait. tryin to build a radio before it. Hope we can finish


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ima be at the louisianamudfest ride on memorial day or i would be ther


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

cody we will be camping in the camp ground and hanging out some of the time by the mud diva stand by the snack shack. most probably wearing MIMB swag.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea we'll definatley come and hang out and drink a few. we'll be in the black trailer right next to twin ponds. We'll be boiling crawfish too. Come get you a few


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Will do man i might bring some shrimp to boil also.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ya'll better all come by and keep me company! I'm going to have to make me a sign "CLOSED-GONE RIDING". Maybe we can get some night riding in.

Donna


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You know it donna. we are going to find time to ride.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

So we are coming to Red creek for memorial day weekend and we usually ride at rocks or copiah. Do you think we will have a good time we plan on camping out and bringing the wifes? but good thing is we are bringing a small camper so they cant complain about being too hot at night


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I always bring mine and usally my 3 daughters also. we always manange to have a good time.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Bayou, if you down to get wild, come chill by us haha. gonna be a good time for sure


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

will come hang with you guys in between rides.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

If you don't have fun at Red Creek, it's your own fault. And wild.....well let's just say, I NEVER bring my kids to an event at Red Creek. Everyone tends to get a little wild. Make sure you come by and introduce yourself. I always like to put a face with the names on the forum when I get a chance.

Donna


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

if anyone from north east ms is going let me know i would like to follow


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like I may be there after all. Friend of mine had his bike stolen that I usually ride with so I'll be riding solo though. Need some riding buddies. Any takers??? lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

come join us man always looking for some other people. we should have 6 bikes or so.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea, 1bigforeman, your welcome to come ride with us


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Can somebody PM me with directions to get to RED CREEK? Would be coming from around SE Houston...dont know for sure that I'll make the trip, but would like to know where its at so I'll have a place to consider cuz i'm sure it has alot more to offer than Crosby lol. AND maybe it'd give me a chance to ride with 1bigforeman, nobody around here has a brute as big as mine lol.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Donna I will swing by with my crew and introduce myself. We are looking forward to this weekend I wonder what this slide is all about do yall think it will be a blow up slide? oh and 1bigforeman you are welcome to ride with us if you see us we will have 2 brutes a grizzly and a honda I have been wanting to see your jacked up brute anyway it looks good in the picture


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Where is Redcreek. I'm looking for a place to ride this weekend. I'm in DeRidder, LA


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

brute21 said:


> Donna I will swing by with my crew and introduce myself. We are looking forward to this weekend I wonder what this slide is all about do yall think it will be a blow up slide? oh and 1bigforeman you are welcome to ride with us if you see us we will have 2 brutes a grizzly and a honda I have been wanting to see your jacked up brute anyway it looks good in the picture


 
I don't know what that slide is all about. Supposed to have a mechanical bull too. LOL! I see broken bones...

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> Where is Redcreek. I'm looking for a place to ride this weekend. I'm in DeRidder, LA


 
It's in Perkinston, MS
www.redcreekoffroad.com
Pretty awesome place to ride. Especially after a little rain. 

Donna


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

map1988 said:


> if anyone from north east ms is going let me know i would like to follow


 

no takers


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we should be getting there after lunch on Friday. we are headed from south Louisiana.


----------

